# Eccentric Gryphons Dungeon Cage



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm building a life-size talking caged skeleton this year. I already have a talking skull that I put together from Scary Terry's  plans and I've purchased a full bucky skeleton from Anatomical. I was planning on building a cage but I saw an image of a cage from some Transworld 2005 photos.

I surfed over to Eccentric Gryphons and checked out their Dungeon Cage Collapsible Gibbet. It's a full scale replica of the medieval metal-cage torture device used in Europe. Having a bit more money than time right now, I sent them a PayPal payment for $125 plus shipping. It arrived today.

I've got to tell you I'm thrilled. I'm sure I could not have built a better cage in the next 75 days.

There are a few more pics on my blog. Check them out.

http://www.blogcrypt.com/ScareFX/454/


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Whoa!  That thing is just awesome ScareFX. I'd say you got a pretty good deal on it too. I have to ask...how heavy is it? 

I have to stop reading your posts because you give me too many ideas!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Too cool! Awesome looking cage. I think it needs to be a little more rusty looking though.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Blackwidow said:


> Whoa!  That thing is just awesome ScareFX. I'd say you got a pretty good deal on it too. I have to ask...how heavy is it?
> 
> I have to stop reading your posts because you give me too many ideas!


It's light... less than 10 lbs... but seems like it will hold up pretty well. I was expecting something a lot more flimsy since it was plastic. I was happily surprised at the material.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> Too cool! Awesome looking cage. I think it needs to be a little more rusty looking though.


You read my mind Zombie-F  I'll be hitting that thing with some hammered metal paint and some instant rust. Much too "new" for my taste right now.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Gibbet How-To?*

I've been wanting to build my own version of this prop for a long time. I remember seeing a How-To article on building a similar prop, anyone know where I can find it? Google gives me zip...


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

What is your Skeleton going to say ScareFX?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

kevin242 said:


> I've been wanting to build my own version of this prop for a long time. I remember seeing a How-To article on building a similar prop, anyone know where I can find it? Google gives me zip...


I looked at two projects before I bought my cage.

This one is for a Mr. Thrifty. I was going to scale it up to Bucky size. But the material cost started to go way up.
http://anatomical.com/barticle.asp?AI=61&CAT_NBR=8&SUB_CAT_NBR=0

Here's one made of wood that I also thought about making.
http://www.shallowvalley.com/cageplans.html
http://www.shallowvalley.com/cage.html

I used a Scary Terry setup for the skull, http://www.scary-terry.com/buckyservo/buckyservo.htm and a Scary Terry Audio Servo Driver with ISD chip from Cowlacious
http://www.cowlacious.com/ScaryTerry.htm


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> What is your Skeleton going to say ScareFX?


DT,

Here was the script I used last year.

------------------------------------
Dark Music Up And Under Each Verse

I can see you're looking at me, oh and yes, I see you too 
and I sense you fear my presence and you're not sure what to do 
if you run&#8230;I may just follow, if you stay&#8230;I may attack 
but, one way or the other, if you stay or run for cover, hear these words I'll slowly utter&#8230;WATCH&#8230;YOUR&#8230;BACK!

Evil chuckles, Crickets/Drone

You're a fool for even coming, for there's zombies on the prowl 
but these predators of darkness, are just watching you right now 
yes they'll wait&#8230;until the moment, you're confused&#8230;or you're alone 
then, one way or the other, if you stay or run for cover, come the morning we'll discover&#8230;JUST&#8230;YOUR&#8230;BONES!

Evil chuckles, Crickets/Drone

Do I sense that you're not frightened? Do you think it's just a show? 
Well then why not lean in closer for there's something you should know? 
There's a spirit&#8230;right behind you, who was murdered&#8230;in this town 
and he told me he was smothered, by his sister or his brother, could that be you or the other? TURN&#8230;AROUND!

Pause&#8230;up on crickets, drone and then&#8230;SHOCKER scream effect!!! Evil laughter

I have come to issue warnings, to you mortals here tonight 
that the vultures have been circling for their feast is now in sight 
if you linger&#8230;you'll be sorry, if you scream&#8230;I'll never tell 
but it's no use calling mother, blame yourself and no one other, hear these words I'll slowly utter&#8230;FARE THEE WELL&#8230;

Evil chuckles/ Crickets/Drone

There's an old man in my graveyard with his lantern near a hole 
it's a fresh grave he's been digging, for this evening's chosen soul 
You can run&#8230;but we will follow, You can scream&#8230;but won't be saved 
because one way or the other, if you stay or run for cover, hear these words I'll slowly utter&#8230;IT'S YOUR GRAVE!

Evil chuckles/Crickets/Drone/ Fade Out

------------------------------------

I recorded and sweetened the script in Sony Sound Forge and mixed two separate channels in Sony Acid.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is an awesome scipt. Did you do something to the voice too? And if so, what did you use?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> That is an awesome scipt. Did you do something to the voice too? And if so, what did you use?


I did alter the recording in Sound Forge. I lowered the pitch, slowed it down a bit, and added some reverb. Just simple stuff really, but it did not sound like me when I was done.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

*Thanks ScareFX*

Think I'll build the one from ACC. But instead of using the chainlink fence tension bar material, I'm gonna try 1"x1 1/4" aluminum stock, it's cheap and I won't have to break my back trying to bend, cut and drill it! Thanks again.


----------

